Ask HN: Any 7-figure-year solopreneurs? - softwareqrafter
======
mtmail
Is your question if they exist?

[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/034-mike-carson-of-
park...](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/034-mike-carson-of-park-io)
claims 125k/month

Apart from the minecraft founder I'm most amazed by
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-markus-frind-
bootstrapped...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-markus-frind-bootstrapped-
plentyoffish-and-sold-it-for-575-million-2015-7) For years he ran the website
alone on a single (big) server, claimed working on it an hour or two per day
and earning $10k/day in Adsense. [http://www.workhappy.net/2009/01/remember-
markus-frind-the-a...](http://www.workhappy.net/2009/01/remember-markus-frind-
the-adsense-millionaire.html)

